# WOW..World record Elk-Utah



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

What a beast!!!

http://www.cleveland.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2009/01/b_c_confirms_world_record_utah.html


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Impressive


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

wow, that would take a few guys to just carry out that rack.


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow, what a monster!


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

That thing is a beast!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Seems kind of anti-climactic if you read the whole story.


http://www.billingsgazette.net/articles/2009/01/08/features/outdoors/21-montanaoutdoors.txt


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

The POWER of $$. Oh well, nice animal. At least it was not a high fenced animal that you can watch on TV being killed. 
John


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

it does show though that there are some amazing public land trophies out west.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Very impressive animal as said...After reading M. Henckel's article in the Billingsgazatte...This guy had to spend ...to us... a small fortune on this elk they called (The Spider Bull)...He can now say he holds the world record......Jim.....


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

What a monster!-BUT, apparently any of us could have done it for a sum in the mid six digits!


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

What an animal. Sounds like it got that big because of restrictions
that are in place in that area.(the article mentions that it would be
a once in a life time draw to hunt there) But we all know that money
talks and bs walks.
I'm a little surprised that spending the kind of money he spent on
the permit ($170,000) and who knows how much on guides,spotters
and trackers, that he didn't spend a few thousand more to have the
whole thing put on video.
But then again it might not have been that exciting to get lead to
the spot and then pull the trigger.

He undoubtedly has the best Elk trophy and record that money can buy.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

To each his own. It's a helluva critter but not the way I'd hunt even if I had the finances to do so.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Imagine how many needy families that $ could have helped! Apparently poaching(rifle during bow) is legal if you have some serious loot! Some peoples priorities are really not in order!!!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Some of you should climb down off your high horses. Government tags are an important way to raise money for the Fish and Game Department. ANYONE could hunt that bull, and MANY people did. He just happened to be the lucky one to pull the trigger.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

M.Magis, I don't think anyone is arguing that government tags are very important, and at the cost of $170,000???????? That seems fishy to me.

Not to mention, this quote from M.Henckel's article....
"Austad wound up taking the elk in the Team MossBack way. The outfitting company seeks out videos of trophy elk which they market to hunters. They then employ scouts and spotters to locate and follow the elk. Each of its premium hunts includes two days of scouting before the hunter arrives. Additional scouts and scouting days can be purchased by clients for $300 a day. Additional spotters cost $200 a day."

That is not hunting. Period. Chalk this record up there with Barry Bonds homeruns.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> at the cost of $170,000???????? That seems fishy to me.


What's fishy? Because it's too much for you and me? That's not unheard of for a government tag. It would have cost the same had he shot a raghorn. Yes, he hired an outfitter, as do thousands upon thousands of people do every year. How are they any better?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

That is one incredible elk!

Not my kind of hunting - I like to do all the work myself. I wouldn't have much pride in that kind of hunt.

But it takes all kinds and he did nothing illegal. And if a guy is willing to pay the government $170,000 for that tag - great! I think they should sell as many as possible for that price and continue to fund habitat and other wildlife projects.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I should mention I don&#8217;t like guided hunts for *ME* either, but there&#8217;s nothing wrong with it. Some people simply don&#8217;t have the time to hunt that a lot of us do. We shouldn&#8217;t look down on them because of it.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> I should mention I dont like guided hunts for *ME* either, but theres nothing wrong with it. Some people simply dont have the time to hunt that a lot of us do. We shouldnt look down on them because of it.


Well as the article states he not only had the money but the time also.

He started hunting for that elk on Sept.1st (opening day of bow in that area) and left after becoming sick on the 13th. He also had enough money to keep 
the guide service tracking the world record elk until he had recovered 
from CO poisoning. Then he drove up there (with only an hour of sleep)
to dispatch the new world record elk on the 30th of Sept with a custom
rifle in a caliber named after himself.(.30 Austad)

I may be a little jealous but it does not seem like a fair and just hunt that
any one could have done.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Bonemann said:


> Well as the article states he not only had the money but the time also.
> 
> He started hunting for that elk on Sept.1st (opening day of bow in that area) and left after becoming sick on the 13th. He also had enough money to keep
> the guide service tracking the world record elk until he had recovered
> ...


It sounds to me to be exactly jealousy. I am jealous as well or envious, ever how you want to label it. But he hunted an animal that was not contained and in an area that others had access to. The only thing that makes him have a marked advantage is that he was able to use the rifle anywhere a season was open. But he paid for that right. As was mentioned earlier by someone this probably generates a significant revenue stream for the wildlife management. Think of it as a generous $170,000 donation to the wildlife department.

My biggest jealousy in the whole thing is just that the guy has enough money and time to play all the time.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

Everyone sees things differently. 


If you want to be mad at someone or think it is unfair, then aim at the Governor and the Division of Wildlife for coming up with the Governor's tag auction idea. 


As far as I'm concerned the $$ was his. He probably worked like crazy to be able to afford a hunt like this. He didn't look to be a Spring chicken. Maybe this was his life-long dream hunt. Doesn't really matter. If he chooses to buy an elk tag or wipe his rear with his $$, so be it.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

bkr - nothing wrong with being jealous; I KNOW I am. I sure wish I had the time first and secondly that kind of cash.

This is the lesson I was taught as a young man from my favorite pastor that has now retired.

Jealousy is natural and there is nothing wrong with it. It simply means you want or wish you could have something else another person has. We're all jealous of something.

It is NOT ok to be envious. To be envious means you want something another person has and although you don't have it, you don't want that person nor anybody else to have it either. 

That's the way I was taught - be jealous and wish like heck you had that time and money. But at the same time be happy for this guy who DOES have the time and money.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

For some reason I have lyrics to a corny song in my mind now:


"it's gonna take time...............whole lotta prescious time. It's gonna take patience and time..........to do it right"

"it's gonna take money..............whole lotta prescious money. It' gonna take plenty of money...........to do it right"


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I believe that I am jelly faced not envya$$.

And he did it fair and square. I guess I just like to hear a story
about a regular Joe coming to the top against all odds.

I can equate it to a millionaire winning the lottery.


----------

